# cob homes in wisconsin



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post. I am interested in meeting people who have, or want to build a cob home. Wondering if the hoops you have to jump through are worth it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Search HUGS in Pine River MN. They build some commercial sized straw bale cob covered buildings that are almost entirely solar heated.


----------

